
Tesla Announces New Model S and Model X vehicles will have full autopilot - holoiii
https://www.tesla.com/autopilot
======
bkm
As cool as I find Tesla, they will really have to regain a lot of my trust
with autonomous driving. They have taken large risks such as eliminating
lidar/ultrasone depth scans to cut corners from the competition (which led to
the infamous deathly accident caused by an overlit front camera).

------
sabertoothed
That is probably not the announcement that will increase the share price. It
will probably be perceived as further increasing TSLA's potential liability
(in case of accidents). I hope I am wrong.

------
nodesocket
Is this the correct URL? (Error 503 Backend fetch failed)

